# San Luis Potos�



## Monty Floyd

*San Luis Potosí*

I recently moved to Rioverde, SLP and would like to find other expats in Rioverde or San Luis Potosi.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. I hope you'll soon hear from others in San Luis Potosí.


----------



## conklinwh

I'm not sure if he is still there but there used to be a person that taught English in San Luis Potosi that was very prolific writer on things to do. His name is Dick Davis. I may be able to find a contact and try to get him to respond.


----------



## TundraGreen

Monty Floyd said:


> I recently moved to Rioverde, SLP and would like to find other expats in Rioverde or San Luis Potosi.


There are a couple of Peace Corps volunteers in SLP. Not expats, although one may stay in Mexico. If you want to, send me your email address in a private message and I can pass it on to them.

Will


----------



## Monty Floyd

thanks for the replies, the welcome and the editing (don't know how to add the accent mark or the ~)
I'm searching Rioverde for social networking and SLP because I am thinking about moving there.
Rioverde is "muy tranquilo", just a little too "tranquilo" for me, SLP has a lot more interest for me and I want to find out more about it from people who are there.
thanks for the help, Tundra... message on it's way
EDIT:
sorry, can't seem to send PM's for some reason


----------



## conklinwh

I exchanged notes with Dick Davis. Ha had surgery with lengthy recovery so moved back to the US. He did just spend 3 weeks with grandchild showing the bahio with San Luis Potosi as the base. Suggested that he sign on as a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## chaimmaya

*Ebano S.L.P.*

I will be moving soon.


----------



## Monty Floyd

where are you moving to?


----------



## chaimmaya

*Hi*

I will be close to Ebano near Laguna Chica. It's the boondocks but my piece of heaven!


----------



## chaimmaya

*Around 3 hours*

My husband just told me that your around 3 hours from the house. We will be living in a really small rancho named Ajinche, 5 min walk to the Veracruz border. What do you do in Rioverde? What brought you to Mexico?
Melinda


----------



## Monty Floyd

chaimmaya said:


> My husband just told me that your around 3 hours from the house. We will be living in a really small rancho named Ajinche, 5 min walk to the Veracruz border. What do you do in Rioverde? What brought you to Mexico?
> Melinda


I went to San Luis last week and made it in just under 2 hrs.
I was forced into early retirement because of the recession, I wasn't getting enough income from my pension to stay in the US and some friends of mine, who are from Cerritos, suggested I come to Rioverde.
I did come down for a week in May and everything just fell together. Found a place to rent and made some new friends. I moved here in June.
What do I do? lol... very little, Rioverde is, as they say, muy tranquilo, a little TOO tranquilo for my tastes, but I can afford to live here without finding work and it is relatively safe, so I can't complain.
The reason I went to SLP last week was to scout it out as a possible place to move, but have since ruled it out.
I like cool weather very much, so I am looking for some place that is temperate, especially in the summer. Of course, it has to fit my limited budget and be safe also.
Right now I am researching Guanajuato and Queretaro. San Miguel seems like the cost of living might be a little high for me.
In 2 1/2 yrs, I'll be eligible for my SS and that will open up many more possibilities for me.


----------



## chaimmaya

*S.l.p.*

I have also been looking for more Gringos in my area and have not found anyone yet. You would really feel bored where we are building our house... the real boondocks! I'm still here in Kentucky trying to sell off everything. I should have everything ready for the move at the end of November. We will be investing in Aquaculture, mainly sweet water prawns and tilapia. Our house is close to a lake and some months of the year we'll have lake front property... he he he. We also have another 30 acres 5 minutes from the house that will be planted in corn. I lived in Guatemala for 14 years and miss living in the tropics... I like the laid back life, hammock and cold coconut juice! We also are near Xilitla and the beautiful blue water ponds that cover the Huasteca area, not to mention the deepest hole in the world... the Cave of Swallows.
Melinda


----------



## conklinwh

If you are looking for small, very reasonable living, 25-50 expats depending on the season with a lot of history & beauty thrown in, check out Mineral de Pozos. We are about 1.5 hours from Guanajuato & San Luis Potosi and less than hour from San Miguel and Queretaro.
Only real requirement is the need for a car.


----------



## Monty Floyd

Both areas are in the neighborhood and sound interesting. A visit may be in the future, no car, though.


----------



## conklinwh

You could do without a car here but I wouldn't suggest it. Sort of a trade off between population centers and tranquility.
What I would do is get connected with somebody that has a good local mechanic and visit some of the roadside "used car locations" to find a usable 2nd hand pick-up. They get a real break on taxes and very handy. Also cheap to buy and operate.


----------



## BryansRose

Hi, just saw your post. I'm in the city of SLP, I've been here about a year and a half. Let me know if there's any info you want, or if there's anything I can do for you.


----------



## Monty Floyd

BryansRose said:


> Hi, just saw your post. I'm in the city of SLP, I've been here about a year and a half. Let me know if there's any info you want, or if there's anything I can do for you.


PM sent, did you receive?


----------



## chaimmaya

*Slp*



monty floyd said:


> pm sent, did you receive?


yes


----------



## BryansRose

Yes, I PM'd you back.

Whoops, I checked my "sent" folder and it's empty. I must have clicked on the wrong button. I'm so sorry.. Dang, it was a long one, too.  I'll try to re-create it.


----------



## dinamitra

*Slp*

[Hello,
I will be arriving to SLP this month, and would also like to know some people there. My interests are in music and art mostly, but open to meeting all types of people. I know Mexico very well, but I have never lived in SLP. Down the road in San Miguel Allende and many other places coast to coast.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Cheers,
Mitra


----------



## conklinwh

Not sure what you are asking-contacts in San Luis Potosi or options "down the road...".


----------



## Canadianabroad

Monty Floyd said:


> I recently moved to Rioverde, SLP and would like to find other expats in Rioverde or San Luis Potosi.


Greetings. I just moved to SLP in SLP. 

please let me know if you are still looking to meet new ex pats. 

THanks

Kallista


----------



## Monty Floyd

Thanks to all who participated in this thread. Sorry I have been absent, I tend to disappear for short periods of time, now and then.
I will be in SLP in Jan to pick up my new FM3 if anyone is interested in meeting.


----------



## dinamitra

*your friend in SLP?*

Hello and Happy Holidays,
It would be wonderful if you could locate your friend in SLP.
We would be happy to meet him. We are liking SLP very much!
Thanks again.
Mitra


----------



## Monty Floyd

Me? I don't know anybody in SLP.


----------



## chaimmaya

I am now living in Ebano SLP. I would like to meet expats around my area and in SLP. I need to get my FM3 and i will be heading to SLP next week.


----------



## Canadianabroad

chaimmaya said:


> I am now living in Ebano SLP. I would like to meet expats around my area and in SLP. I need to get my FM3 and i will be heading to SLP next week.


Depending on when you are in the area - I may or may not be available. I teach until 1:30 every day. I could meet you at the Italian Coffee shop at Parque Tequis. Around 2:00 / 2:30.


----------



## chaimmaya

Could you suggest a hotel near immigration? Have you been in SLP very long?


----------



## Canadianabroad

chaimmaya said:


> Could you suggest a hotel near immigration? Have you been in SLP very long?


Hotel Plaza is a 20 minute walk from the Migration office. I've been there for Brunch a few times. I do not know of a hotel near the migration offices. I have never stayed in any of the hotels. I arrived a few months ago and went straight into a house. Anything downtown is an additional 10-15 minutes further away (by foot - I walk everywhere) from the migration office. Hotel Plaza is on Carranza - a high end / decent part of town. Dick Davis has stayed there - its mentioned in the threads I think. its 5 minutes from my house so I go past it all the time on the way to work. There is lots of restaurants in the area. I'm not nervous walking the street at 9:00pm near by - lots of people on Carranza that time of night. I did hear a story from one of the hotel staff that a guest from the hotel was robbed (cell phone,wallet,..) but I'm not more nervous after hearing that story.


----------



## chaimmaya

Thats not to bad. We had a really bad gun battle 9km from my house about 3 weeks ago. I don't know if you caught it on the news about Ebano SLP. I was held at gun point the next day by the military... i drive a black GMC Z71 and the narcos have the same truck... just my luck. Thanks for the info on the hotel. I owe you a coffee!


----------

